# My favourite proposed skyscraper!!!



## sixten (Aug 27, 2005)

*re:*

mods please remove


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

So fordham spire made massive. 
Nice concept though but I'd hardly call it a proposal. A vision is right I think.


----------



## sixten (Aug 27, 2005)

malec said:


> So fordham spire made massive.
> Nice concept though but I'd hardly call it a proposal. A vision is right I think.


I know, it's ridiculous. Not real. I'll remove it now. Thanks.


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

elliot said:


> My favorite 'cause it's next to Daniel's crystal (no feedback from Daniel yet).


i like this one


----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)

aCidMinD81 said:


>


can i get the details of this buildings......whoz design is it btw n other details


----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)

elliot said:


> My favorite 'cause it's next to Daniel's crystal (no feedback from Daniel yet).


this design is really impressive~! :eek2: 
whr is it n wutz da name?


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

gronier said:


> Milan is booming ! For the first time since the 60's Milan will have many skyscrapers taller than the famous Pirelli scraper (127 m) designed by Giò Ponti. It's in the area once occupied by the Milan's Fair, The winner proposal by Libeskind-Hadid-Isozaki is articolated around three tall towers (218 m / 185 m / 170 m) surronded by a park with channels. This big project for 5000 people-apartment and the same number for offices will change the skyline of the capital of Lombardy in a fantastic way. The project comprends even the new museum of design. This three scrapers with the recently approved new scraper for the Regione Lombardia (160 m by Pei), the one designed by Cesar Pelli for the city of the fashion (140 m) and the new one for the Comune di Milano (140 m) will have a strong impact over the city.


I love that project too, and it's great they're going to build so many skyscrapers in Milano!!!


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> That London thing looks horrible.


WTF? LBT is probably the most amazing thing (building wise) to happen to the whole UK! It's a great tower and is gonna become a uk icon. 
*DO NOT DIS LBT*!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

sixten said:


> I know, it's ridiculous. Not real. I'll remove it now. Thanks.


How's it not real?









^^Scaling is wrong though

The height isn't that ridiculous to make it a fantasy, nor is it listed as one on Emporis. There is a website for it: http://www.fordhamcospire.com

From our "inside" information, there are nearly 1000 people on the waiting list for this tower, well over the 200-250 units planned.

The main hurdles that need to be passed are finalizing the design, approval from the city (the Mayor said he was excited about it), keeping SOAR from opposing it (could be kept quiet through donations to a nearby park, etc.) and financing. And then finding a 5+ Star hotel that isn't already in or planning to be in Chicago.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The Donald was also planning to have the NY Intl Finance Ctr that was to be 990 m and 200 floors, and it would have been completed around 2010.


----------



## rakesh (Aug 31, 2005)

elliot said:


> My favorite 'cause it's next to Daniel's crystal (no feedback from Daniel yet).



Awesome design!!! If this gets build in Toronto, it would be super cool...


----------



## rakesh (Aug 31, 2005)

gronier said:


> Milan is booming ! For the first time since the 60's Milan will have many skyscrapers taller than the famous Pirelli scraper (127 m) designed by Giò Ponti. It's in the area once occupied by the Milan's Fair, The winner proposal by Libeskind-Hadid-Isozaki is articolated around three tall towers (218 m / 185 m / 170 m) surronded by a park with channels. This big project for 5000 people-apartment and the same number for offices will change the skyline of the capital of Lombardy in a fantastic way. The project comprends even the new museum of design. This three scrapers with the recently approved new scraper for the Regione Lombardia (160 m by Pei), the one designed by Cesar Pelli for the city of the fashion (140 m) and the new one for the Comune di Milano (140 m) will have a strong impact over the city.



I like this one too


----------



## aCidMinD81 (Sep 11, 2002)

aCidMinD81 said:


>





Techno-Architect said:


> can i get the details of this buildings......whoz design is it btw n other details


That three towers are designed by Santiago Calatrava, they will be built in Valencia, his hometown, with 266, 280 and 308 m.


----------



## Manu84 (Nov 16, 2003)

wonderful constructions


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

^^ These towers for Valencia will be used for what?


----------



## aCidMinD81 (Sep 11, 2002)

cello1974 said:


> ^^ These towers for Valencia will be used for what?


Mixed use, but mainly residential.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

^^ Okay, thanks for the info. I will buy the penthouse with a great view of the Mediterranean!!!!


----------



## sixten (Aug 27, 2005)

spyguy999 said:


> How's it not real?


I was meaning my own proposal (which I deleted, and you probably didn't catch)


----------



## SGoico (Sep 5, 2005)

Those Calatrava's Towers in Valencia: are really going to be built? can´t wait to see them.

Milan´s Towers: Nice, specially the one in the middle

Noida Tower (India): Please, I´m sure you can do it better than that

London Bridge Tower: No, thanks


----------



## Manu84 (Nov 16, 2003)

the Calatra Towers in Valencia are all aproved


----------



## Manu84 (Nov 16, 2003)

the citygate ecotower in London 460m 108 st.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Manu84 said:


> the citygate ecotower in London 460m 108 st.


Wow!!! THIS is my favourite!!! Thanks foor the rendering!!!


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Is that a real proposal or just a vision? Have never seen it.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

^^ No? I have even read about it in a magazine. It was a real proposal, but I think the chances of being built are low!!!


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

I thought it was a vision :?


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

^^ Well, from what I read some (very much time) ago in PM magazine, it was a serious proposal for London. But it the article said it was not very possible to build it, since at least 20% of it had to be rented or sold before construction, maybe it was not possible to sell or rent as much of the building! What a pity!!!


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah, I too thought it was either a vision or never built...


----------



## Manu84 (Nov 16, 2003)

malec said:


> Is that a real proposal or just a vision? Have never seen it.


Its a real proposal, there are some other pics where you can see the tower without the efects


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Wonderful rendering!


----------



## Xeon (Sep 3, 2005)

Very nice. But I really like the Millenium Tower.
840 Meters tall too.


----------



## Manu84 (Nov 16, 2003)

here some other pics about the tower



































* Citygate Ecotower is designed to be the most environmentally friendly skyscraper on earth with a low energy footprint thanks to the natural stack effect ventilation and photo-voltiac panels on the cladding.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

...


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

SD Towers, Mumbai
Floor Count:	60
Building Uses
• residential
Height (struct.) 210 m 689 ft


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

^^ These towers are massive and nice, but anyway, I can 'only' count 52 floors...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Hotel Attraction by Gaudí, proposed for new York in 1908!!









360 metres high.  
:wink2:


----------



## Avian001 (Aug 26, 2005)

aCidMinD81 said:


>



Hmmm....Separated at birth???  



(From Sci-Fi channel's mini-series "Dune")


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

The Gaudí Project is incredible!!! And if you consider that it was planned in the beginning of the last century, OMG!!!


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

mg: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: mg:

Look at this London proposal I found! It's called the green bird tower and was to be 442m tall. I won't give my opinions on why this was never built 

The image I found on the net: :hahaha:









And I thought torre agbar was bad  :jk:


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm afraid it was me who "proposed" the Toronto ROM condo.... but thanks for the props!

I made it up before an official render was released for the site. Interestingly, the actual condo (though much more restrained than my invention) shares some simillarities (shards). I think is quite elegant... it's the tower in the BOTTOM LEFT, attached to the Libeskind Crystal (u/c).


----------



## FLscraper (Jun 26, 2005)

newcastle kid said:


> WTF? LBT is probably the most amazing thing (building wise) to happen to the whole UK! It's a great tower and is gonna become a uk icon.
> *DO NOT DIS LBT*!!!!!!!!!!!!


This building is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Standing tall soon in La Defense, Paris


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

^^The last one is crazy


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

I've never seen that one from Paris before, looks great.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

aCidMinD81 said:


> Which came first, the chicken or the egg?
> 
> 
> 
> Harbor hotel in Valencia



same architect as the dubai pearl tower , that why.
nevertheless it was redesigned and looks totally different now.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

I like the Paris one  Can London have it insted :? :jk:


----------



## addisonwesley (Jun 19, 2005)

Hmm, I like The Uptown and the Ritz-Carlton proposed for Toronto. The one for La Defense looks cool too.

Found a picture of The Uptown:


----------



## oshkeoto (Sep 21, 2004)

THe Spertus Institute's new building in downtown Chicago, I like.










Also a residential proposal called MoMo.










And this, if you can believe it, is scheduled for Chicago's suburbs:


----------



## Manu84 (Nov 16, 2003)

Siopao said:


> Standing tall soon in La Defense, Paris


is in la defense place for more skyscraper?


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm not very impressed with the La defense thing. (Just my opinion)


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

I think in this rendering it looks realy good, not LBT good, but still good.










But only if this picture is accurate.


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

aCidMinD81 said:


> Which came first, the chicken or the egg?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kshatriya (Jun 14, 2004)

Noida tower!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

omg.. the pencil tower.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

^^ What would be Noida Tower's height???


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

kshatriya said:


> Noida tower!


Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear hno:


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

This is mine.








There called the Quay Point Tower. Should be built in Salford.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

The Noida Tower is supposed to be the tallest in the world. There is some info on emporis website. I must agree though that I do not really like the look right now. I am pretty sure that it will change though, because the architects are good. They have built fancy buildings in Dubai.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

It most likely won't be the tallest anymore. Still in the top 5 probably, but not at the heights of Dubai. But that's still impressive for India, considering it lacks anything in the top 300 I think, and with one huge thing of towers will go to near the top.


----------



## nukey (Apr 17, 2004)

ooh, i like that tower in la defense! never seen it before...


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

A couple of the London proposed and approved scrapers:
of all of these Difa and Leadenhall are my favourites

DIFA tower (Londons tallest proposal)


















Columbus Tower









The Leadenhall building









Beetham London









Heron tower (expecting a height increase)









Broadgate tower: (expected to start anytime now!)


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Here's a side view from UEC:


----------

